# Mac



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Dec 25, 2010)

What is the code for Monitored Anesthesia Care?


----------



## gperalta (Dec 26, 2010)

I do not have experience billing for Anhestesia.
but I found under Anesthesia Guidelines that  services involiving administration of anesthesia are reported by the use of the anesthesia procedure code ( 00100-01999). It is reported by or under the responsible supervison of a physician and these services include the usual preoperative and postoperative visits, the anesthesia care during the procedures, the administration of fluids and / or blood and usual monitoring services ( eg. ECG, temperature, blood pressure, oximetry, capnography and mass spectrometry).

I hope it helps.


----------



## gperalta (Dec 26, 2010)

Unusual forms of monitoring ( eg. intra arterial, central venous and Swan-Ganz) are not included, according Anesthesia Guidelines CPT book.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi,
MAC is the type of anesthesia.there is no specific code for MAC.
 Conscious sedation and monitored anesthesia care (MAC) refer to an awareness somewhere in the middle of the spectrum depending on the degree to which a patient is sedated. It is important to note that awareness/wakefulness is not necessarily correlated with pain or discomfort. The aim of conscious sedation or monitored anesthetic care is to provide a safe and comfortable anesthetic while maintaining the patient's ability to follow commands.

Under certain circumstances, a general anesthetic, whereby the patient is completely unconscious, may be unnecessary and/or undesirable. For instance, with a cesarean delivery, the goal is to provide comfort with neuraxial anesthetic yet maintain consciousness so that the mother can participate in the birth of her child. Other circumstances may include, but are not limited to, procedures that are minimally invasive or purely diagnostic (and thus not uncomfortable). Sometimes, the patient's health may not tolerate the stress of general anesthesia. The decision to provide monitored anesthesia care versus general anesthesia can be complex involving careful consideration of individual circumstances and after discussion with the patient as to their preferences.

Patients who undergo conscious sedation or monitored anesthesia care are never meant to be without recall.[8] Whether or not a patient remembers the procedure depends on the type of medications used, the dosages used, patient physiology, and other factors. Many patients undergoing monitored anesthesia care do not remember the experience.
Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## lbard3 (Feb 23, 2019)

*MAC coding*

There is no code for MAC, BUT there is a modifier - QS.  This modifier will come after who performed the service (AA/QZ, etc), and before the physical status (P1, P2, etc).


----------

